# December 7, 1835: the first official railway journey in Germany



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

Today, December 7th, 185 years ago, the first German train drove with the locomotive "Adler" from Nuremberg to Fürth.






Regards
Fred

Note: This is a Märklin Gauge 1 2-rail electric brass model.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Regner made a model of that loco, and there's one on eBay right now at an outrageous price.


----------



## Manhart (Dec 27, 2007)

Ebay: Märklin 5750 ADLER-Traditionszug von 1835 in der Spur 1 & 4 Anhänger günstig kaufen | eBay


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Thanks Fred, "Der Adler" (the eagle?) and it's carriages make a complete vintage train that you don't see very often and Pete yes the Regner is outrageous in price but the Marklin set in brass was also very expensive as a limited edition. I think I'd rather the Marklin set though.
Russell


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that's beautiful.


----------

